# ASF in the Media



## RichKid (24 January 2008)

I thought I'd start collecting articles referring to ASF (preferably positive! but constructive observations are great) in the media (not other forums).

Here's one I saw in another thread on ASF:



> Gen Y gets its first taste of a meltdown
> 
> By Victoria Laurie and Anthony Klan
> 
> ...


----------



## CFD (24 January 2008)

Looks like we talk a little more sense than HotCopper.


----------



## insider (28 January 2008)

CFD said:


> Looks like we talk a little more sense than HotCopper.




Yes Hotcopper is a bloody online Boiler Room in my opinion...


----------



## RichKid (28 January 2008)

Please try to keep this thread focused on articles on ASF- this thread should mainly be a depository for media articles. Discussion about ASF in general should be taken to other threads, there would be existing threads for some of the issues raised in the last few posts.


----------



## noirua (28 January 2008)

Global Weblinks and ASF:  http://investment.global-weblinks.com/trading/detailpage.asp?site=1684

Boardreader:  http://boardreader.com/domain/aussiestockforums.com

Tagfetcher:  http://tagfetcher.com/url/aussiestockforums.com


----------



## noirua (28 January 2008)

Chance to star on wikipedia:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aussiestockforums


----------



## noirua (12 November 2008)

"TOP SITES":  http://www.topsites.gr/sites/?2357.2.107.Aussie+Stock+Forums

You can vote for ASF at the following link: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## noirua (13 November 2008)

noirua said:


> "TOP SITES":  http://www.topsites.gr/sites/?2357.2.107.Aussie+Stock+Forums
> 
> You can vote for ASF at the following link: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html



Have thou voted?  NO!  Whyyyyyyyyyy notttttttttttt, she said?


----------



## noirua (13 November 2008)

noirua said:


> "TOP SITES":  http://www.topsites.gr/sites/?2357.2.107.Aussie+Stock+Forums
> 
> You can vote for ASF at the following link: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html



The time has come the walrus said to vote for many things and ASF at the above link.


----------



## noirua (13 November 2008)

noirua said:


> "TOP SITES":  http://www.topsites.gr/sites/?2357.2.107.Aussie+Stock+Forums
> 
> You can vote for ASF at the following link: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html



Still finding it difficult to get above 36%, needs some help, your vote that is.


----------



## Aussiejeff (13 November 2008)

My *MONSTER* vote has shot ASF up to 37% Woo-hoo!


----------



## noirua (14 November 2008)

Aussiejeff said:


> My *MONSTER* vote has shot ASF up to 37% Woo-hoo!



Holding up to 37% but must not be complacent.  Need plenty of monsters, sorry, plenty of "MONSTER" votes from everyone. Next target 38%, could be difficult to achieve.
http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## radar23 (19 November 2008)

Chatroom focus for laws against traders' false rumours


https://www.theaustralian.com.au/bu...a85d0ab7d?sv=56490e0a0afcb7d0d0dd38f71d279cb0

This artical slams ASF and other ASX stock forums for disclosing sercret company info and ramp and bumps for asx stock..

So freedom speak is controlled my the ASX and the National Press Club today

.


----------



## professor_frink (19 November 2008)

radar23 said:


> This artical slams ASF and other ASX stock forums for disclosing sercret company info and ramp and bumps for asx stock..




from the article:



> Superannuation and Corporate Law Minister Nick Sherry today flagged reforms to tackle “rumourtrage”, or the deliberate spreading of rumours to manipulate stock prices.
> 
> The reforms could impose new rules on popular online chatrooms for traders, including HotCopper, DayTraders-Australia.com.au and Aussiestockforums.com




Most of it wasn't even talking about internet forums. We were hardly being slammed here. 

Actually I think it's great in a way. ASF has moved up in the world to the point where we are now mentioned as one of the "popular" ones.

No mention of some of the other sites that the media must now see as the less popular ones like topstocks and sharescene.

 A couple of years ago we would have been struggling to get a mention along with those guys


----------



## Wysiwyg (19 November 2008)

radar23 said:


> Chatroom focus for laws against traders' false rumours
> 
> 
> https://www.theaustralian.com.au/bu...a85d0ab7d?sv=56490e0a0afcb7d0d0dd38f71d279cb0
> ...




Well they have named ASF for possible reform when this forum is already strictly policed for ramping, rumour spreading and financial advice.

Obviously they (reporter  ) haven`t visited this site.


----------



## MRC & Co (19 November 2008)

LOL, love the retail sites even being mentioned in relation to rumours manipulating stock prices!!!  

First the hedge funds, now it's the retail traders.  If only our accounts collectively were big enough to corner a market!  ha ha ha.


----------



## Joe Blow (19 November 2008)

I would also like to point out that ASF has always taken a very tough stance on the spreading of rumours. 

I started this thread almost two years ago: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5917 in response to the issue and pinned it to the top of the 'Announcements and Site News' forum.

The moderators and I do our best to ensure that the type of rumours referred to in the article are removed from the forums as quickly as possible.


----------



## Joe Blow (19 November 2008)

professor_frink said:


> A couple of years ago we would have been struggling to get a mention along with those guys




We've done a lot of growing in the last few years.


----------



## chops_a_must (19 November 2008)

Wysiwyg said:


> Well they have named ASF for possible reform when this forum is already strictly policed for ramping, rumour spreading and financial advice.
> 
> Obviously they haven`t visited this site.



Exactly.

And what gets me even more, is they are seriously going to crack down on rumour mongers? WTF???

How about they crack down on the cretins managing companies, who are proven to lie, so then rumours don't start!!!

The most obvious case being VRE:

http://measuringincalculablevaluingintangibl.blogspot.com/2008/02/view-resources.html

Yet, they did absolutely nothing despite it being as clear as day that they were bull****ting. 

What they are saying is that rumours will be cracked down on, but lying management aren't going to be.

On HC I was attacked, as some know here, for posting "rumours" that turned out to be outright fact on VRE, that should have been known by shareholders. So what are boards going to do? Get out the attack dogs when someone finds out something that should actually be known by the market? 

The other case that comes to mind for me, and some people might remember it here... about AED. I found out through a mate who works at an engineering firm, that did work for them that there were certain problems.

So I confronted management and asked the reasons behind the delay, and was told the "wind" was the reason for their delayed production.  And I asked why I shouldn't contact ASIC about their failure of continuous disclosure... and later the same day some half arsed announcement came out about it. 

It's this sort of **** that pisses me off.

What are they going to do? Charge people like myself for starting "rumours" that turn out to be utter fact, charge them with insider trading, when in actual fact it's criminal corporate governance at fault with non-disclosure?

Come on. Lets get real here.


----------



## cuttlefish (19 November 2008)

Unfortunately chops, from what I've seen of the way ASIC behaves of late, thats exactly what is likely to happen.  Dodgy directors,  brokers and banks etc. will all get left alone but private individuals will be gagged from any nay saying about any of them.


----------



## noirua (19 November 2008)

They should go to the ADVFN website in the UK and look how they allow virtually  anything to be posted and also allow alterations to posts anytime afterwards, even 5 years later: Thus making it near impossible to moderate.

The Australian newspaper also forgets, or does not know, that there are forums on Australian stocks in the USA (An increasing number of stocks are quoted in the States now, LNC for instance, the company being a subject of ramping there), Canada, UK (some stocks have dual listings in the UK) and Germany.  Many of the rumours etc., in fact come from these sites operating abroad. No mention on how they are going to regulate those. 
My German is not that good but some kindly post in English as well, trusting that, there is no regulation there of posts on Aussie stocks (FLX, SBM, SOO etc).

Aussie Stock Forums is the most constantly self regulated forum of all.


----------



## Joe Blow (21 June 2013)

A tongue-in-cheek post by ASF moderator Kennas is quoted in a Crikey blog: http://www.crikey.com.au/2008/02/27/blogwatch-2020-and-the-lack-of-women-factor/ 

Oooops! Just realized that was five years ago.


----------



## Julia (21 June 2013)

Our very own Logique even had one of his posts quoted in "The Australian" a few years ago!


----------



## Joe Blow (23 June 2013)

Another mention in a Crikey blog about Julia Gillard's cleavage: http://blogs.crikey.com.au/northern...avage-and-grace-collier-the-human-booby-trap/

If you scroll down to near the end of the article you will see a link to ASF where we are labelled "an obscure corner of the internet". We may be a little more obscure than Crikey, but it's clear we have a regular reader or two over there.


----------

